# Silverline Polisher



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Went and collected my Silverline Polisher today from a company local to myself

Now Just have to get myself some decent pads for it, the company I got it from are in the process of getting a full range of pads in.

I was going to buy direct from Ebay but after hearing all the stories of companies not replacing faulty units I thought It would be a good idea to use a local company that way any problems can speak to someone direct.

The staff were very helpful and would recommend them to anyone in or around fife, they also do internet sale and can get deliveries to you next day delivery

These guys are located in Glenrothes Fife


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Bearings in my silverline finaly gave up the ghost after 3 years of Grave abuse by me! (used the work sealeys prior to that!) but for less than £5 bought and replaced all 3 and is now good as new! cant ask for more really from a polisher especially at the price it is! (mine was £35 brand new!)


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Right Ive just ordered a 5" backing pad
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SILVERLINE-12...ryZ11705QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Im going to order 
Meguiars Soft Buff 6.5" Foam Polishing Pad & Meguiars Soft Buff 6.5" Foam Finishing Pad

is there any other pads I will need

Ive notices the pads are 6.5" and the backing pad os 5" is this the correct combo?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

I have just got myself one of these, any advice for using a rotary?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

What pads are they Roman?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Sponges that Silverline supply are located on this page.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Roman said:


> I have just got myself one of these, any advice for using a rotary?
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested in one I can do them for £35 delivered and £3.50 for the sponges.


Im very interested in this as i have agreed to make my sister inlaws pink car red again and dont fancy doing it by hand.

what version are you getting hold of (orange or blue)? Can you also get the backing plates?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

That price is for the blue one, not much difference in performance between the blue and the orange to be honest. They both come with a 3 year guarantee.

It comes with 1 backing plate and 1 buffing bonnet. Extras are available.

PM if your interested. :thumbsup


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

the pads that come with the silverlines are very poor quality, better getting some megs pads


----------



## darr3nm (May 14, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> the pads that come with the silverlines are very poor quality, better getting some megs pads


I would agree with Jerry the pads that come with the silverline are poor quality, i invested in a couple of lake country pads. :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

im also quite interested in this, all i gotta do is take back a cheapo polisher back to argos that i bought the other day lol

what pads are needed to get me started?is it worthwhile buying it from that site or to get pads elsewhere?


----------



## darr3nm (May 14, 2007)

IMO all the pads you will need are a Light Cutting Foam, Polishing Foam, Finishing Foam and a Finessing Foam pad. Also it must depend on condition of paintwork i would think.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

the paint work on my ford focus is in pretty good condition just the light swirls i wanna get rid of.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mistryn said:


> im also quite interested in this, all i gotta do is take back a cheapo polisher back to argos that i bought the other day lol
> 
> what pads are needed to get me started?is it worthwhile buying it from that site or to get pads elsewhere?


To get you kicked off, I would invest in a couple of Meguiars W8006 Polishing pads and a couple of Meguiars W9006 finishing pads. The Meguiars foam is very forgiving and ideal for use on the rotarym espeically getting started with the rotary. The W7006 cutting pad is a good one too, but something you'd only really need for severe marring which you need to get the aggressive compounds out for.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

cheers dave from carrying out a search and reading for the past hour i have found that general concensu is meg pads are better in the long run

i think i wil buy the relevant pads and practice on a scrap piece before i start on the car


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replys regarding the pads, where's the best place to get the megs pads?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

has anyone bought the poilisher off their website yet?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats where I bought mine from, although I did go to their store to collect it.

Great Guys and I would recomend them to any one


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone yet used one of these rotary's and got good results? as I am quite tempted.

Thanks


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

my silverline rotary just turned up 20 mins ago 
just waiting for the megs pads(thanks DaveKG) and menz polishes to turn up so i can start:buffer: 
typically though, although sunny right now, it's meant to be raining for the next god knows how many days


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Has anyone yet used one of these rotary's and got good results? as I am quite tempted.
> 
> Thanks


Here are a couple that convinced me the Silverlines are up to the job:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30223
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28951


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

The lambswool buffing bonnet is utterly unacceptable .

I'm throwing all the original stuff out and buying some LC pads


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i will be placing an order for mine (orange version) either later this week or on monday


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

H-M3 said:


> Has anyone yet used one of these rotary's and got good results? as I am quite tempted.
> 
> Thanks


yes matey! mine has stood up to the test of my abuse (been machine polishing for 8+years) and has always turned out the results needed, but then as mentionined in the other silverline post Its not the price of the machine that matters its the quality of the work! and these machines are easily capable of giving the top results when used properly!


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry if this has been covered but what is the difference between the orange and blue versions?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

from what i gather the ornage one has a slower starting speed whereas the blue one goes straight in at the deep end when you press the button 

orange one has a softer starting rotation 
blue one is the oppoisite and has a higher starting speed rotation 

someone correct me if im wrong please


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

The orange one delivers a slightly higher RPM range and costs a few quid more.

sorry correction the orange one starts at 900 RPM and goes to 3000 whereas the blue starts at 600 not sure other than that Orange is still more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue 600-3000rpm, instant start (i.e. pull trigger and pad will start spinning at set rpm). Costs around £30.
Orange 900-3000rpm, soft start (i.e. speed ramps up over a couple of seconds). Costs around £35.

I have an orange Silverline and am so far very pleased with it.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

So guys why is there a big price difference between these and the makita's and metabo's? Sorry this might sound a dumb Q's to some.:buffer: :wave:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

H-M3 said:


> So guys why is there a big price difference between these and the makita's and metabo's? Sorry this might sound a dumb Q's to some.:buffer: :wave:


Same reason you pay more for a supercar over an everyday car. They principally do the same thing, but one is just better built over all and nice to use.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Think I'll be getting a Orange one very soon.
Who does the best deal on this type?
Megs backing plate and Pads will be ordered for it.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

where is everyone ordering the megs pads from?


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Just got a result and full refund for mine as they could not fix it 

Anyone local want a few pads as I didn't send them back with the polisher and they are just lying in my garage


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

what pads big yin?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

id be happy to pay P+P if the pads can get me started with the polisher?


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

They are just the standard ones that came with the polisher Look like these










Not sure what colours i have but will check if anyone wants them

Also got 3 of Serious performance orange pads but no backing plate i would consider selling as they are too small for the pc i replaced the silverline with


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just want to confirm this is whats needed to get me started -

silverline orange polisher - smaller backing pad - 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SILVERLINE-12...ryZ11705QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

pads - 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...iars-6-5-softbuff-polishing-pad/prod_204.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...iars-6-5-softbuff-finishing-pad/prod_205.html

one thing i dont understand is that the meg pads are slightly bigger than the backing pad, is this right?


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm quite interested in that as well, how do the pads actually 'stick' to the backing plate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Megs pads are 6". The felt disc glued to them is 5-5.5" (forgotten the actual diameter and they are in the garage atm).

The backing pads have a "hook and loop" surface which binds to the felt disc on the pads i.e velcro.


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought the smaller velcro backing pad and it fits perfectly on a Megs pad .


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Hook and loop backing pad 125mm or 180mm

By the sounds of it, it is best to forget the sponges that Silverline do and go for the megs ones.

You can look at this thread if you need some more information.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

i bought myself one of these off ebay a few weeks back. dug it out last night when i wanted to clean up the underside of the bonnet. not used a rotary before so thought that it'd be a good place to start. used the compounding pad that came with it, some megs quick detailer on the pad and some good old fashioned t cut. it done the job a treat and was verry easy to control. ok so i was only using a lowish speed but i was more than pleased with the result.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

I've now used mine on the main bodywork of the car. I did however change to a final finish pad and menz IP. Very happy with the results.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Roman said:


> Anyone else interested in one?


Hi Roman

Whats the price for a orange one?

Cheers


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

whats the price of the orange one and what else do you get with it?


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ Yhpm


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Hi Roman
> 
> Whats the price for a orange one?
> 
> Cheers


and again?


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.kingdomtools.co.uk/power_tools/Tool_Search.aspx?searchTxt=polisher

All the information is there. Only buy the polisher and the 125mm backing pad IMO the rest is really very poor. I've tried the polishing pads and the lambswool bonnet and they are just awful.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Can someone please tell me the weight of the Silverline rotary the blue one.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Gaz

I will get the exact weight for you first thing in the morning.

Jason


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks Jason

I got your pm but i think u better weigh that Silverline as the weight u mentioned on pm will make me like Arnie if i use it in regular basis lol :lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Wuss!


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Gaz

Just weighed a box and its 4 kg, bit less than what I thought. (must have had my weetabix!)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I got a Orange one today 
and the manual quotes the weight at 3.77Kg
Cheers


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

These seem quite a popular cheaper alternative in here. Something I'm also looking quite closely into. Just to decide orange or blue now..


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The orange one has slow start up which is safer and is a feature you get with the expensive ones.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Guy's can I use my wolfgang pads with this rotary and the sonus ones too?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Sonus one yes, if fact any pad that's 5-6.5" and has velcro should be ok, but it is recommended to change the backing plate for something better


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks dude.

Has any newbie recently used the silverline and got good results? 

Mind you the weather has not been on DW side.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> Has any newbie recently used the silverline and got good results?
> 
> Mind you the weather has not been on DW side.


Hi mate. I'm yet to order all my products etc yet, but I did give it a whirl on a wing I picked up from a bodyshop. Piece of cake to use, just keep it flat. I was concerned about burning the paint, so I put it on speed 3-4 and left it with the wool bonnet for about 20seconds in 1 place, wasn't even that warm


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

H-M3 said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> Has any newbie recently used the silverline and got good results?
> 
> Mind you the weather has not been on DW side.


Yep, and I've just took 2 light key marks out of a Rover 75 too with no trouble.


----------

